# pork purchase failure...



## mtngrl812 (Sep 26, 2016)

I purchased a "blue butt" that was raised for 4H but didn't make weight to show. This is my first time owning a pig and I never thought the pig would be so friendly. He comes over for belly rubs and will lay his head in my lap a grunt softly as I scratch behind his ears and belly. 
Now I do not want to butcher him. Will he be a good pet? Will his temperament change as he ages? If he gets older and mean or just not a pet anymore can he still be butchered?
Anyone have advise or experience with coming to like the pig (Wilbur) enough to want to keep it...


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 26, 2016)

How old is he, is he intact or not and is he with other pigs?
Also Welcome to BYH!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Welcome! My first  question also,  is he intact? Most of my pigs are that friendly also but  we can't keep them all so we've learned to be happy that they enjoyed life while they were here but they do go in the freezer. 

Pigs get huge. And tougher as they get older. If he is not intact he should stay friendly.  The meat quality goes downhill after about 300 lbs live weight. They get fatty beyond that weight then as they get older they get tougher.


----------



## mtngrl812 (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome.
He is not intact. I guess 4H pigs are 'gelded'. He is about 130 pounds and gaining weight, maybe 4 months old??? He is in with a pig close to the same size about a month older. They squabble over feed but seem to do alright otherwise.
PS He is the pig in avatar


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Is the other pig destined for the butcher shop?


----------



## mtngrl812 (Sep 26, 2016)

yes he is. My neighbor's purchased him when I purchased Wilbur. And the lady has no intention of keeping a pig as a pet when it would taste better in her freezer. lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Haha I don't blame her! I mean I know people who have kept pigs as pets.  They eat a lot,  they get huge (like 1000 lbs is not abnormal).  You need really good fencing. Older pigs that are tough are still good for sausage. 

Pigs can be so loveable but I won't be keeping one as a pet anytime soon. It's expensive! The only keeper pigs are sows that we breed.


----------



## mtngrl812 (Sep 26, 2016)

he is just so friendly!! Wags his tail when we come around. I just wasn't expecting a pet friendly critter to eat....


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Our meat pig last year was the same.  My daughter could sit on his back like a horse! It's easier to eat the mean ones...  I get that.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 26, 2016)

I was (in a sense lucky) as our market barrows are jerks. They will bite you for no reason, and not only that, they dont respond to any behavioral reinforcement. You can push them away but those jerks just get more aggressive.


----------



## mtngrl812 (Sep 26, 2016)

oooh luvmypets that would make it so much easier for me.... Next time I will find one that isn't a 4H pig and just get a wilder one.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Be careful about how wild. Pigs can be dangerous.  Go for standoffish instead! We are about to butcher one that doesn't really care that we exist. That works for me


----------



## babsbag (Sep 26, 2016)

The 4h pig was probably used to be handled and was going to be paraded around a ring for the auction so he had lots of lovin' as a baby. I totally agree that it is hard to eat the friendly ones. My pigs weren't mean put I never handled them either so I was ok to see them go, one less chore for me to do.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 26, 2016)

My 'porkchop' is very friendly and that has been keeping her from butcher, I totally get it. However, I know I'll have to cave soon (if we dont breed her) and send her to freezer camp. Just remember this is not going to be your only chance to have a 'pet' pig or animal. It is totally up to you though.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

I try to have a piglet or two arrive around the butcher time for the big pig.  Babies are adorably distracting!


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 26, 2016)

All of my 4H and FFApigs were some of the friendliest creatures.

Still a pig and still dangerous when they too 600lbs at a year old.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2016)

I can't tell you what to do but remember he's going to get huge 
You really need to give him a good life up to the day you take him to the slaughter house


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 26, 2016)

For some people it doesn't seem to matter, but for me, not using a name helps, some....


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 26, 2016)

I will say if you decide to keep it just remember you will want to be vigilant in fence checks unless you have a strong, sturdy fence.

They're really smart. But they're still pigs and do what pigs do.


----------



## mtngrl812 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your input. I am hoping he will get big and a bit scary. Then it wont be so hard to send him off to freezer camp. 
I had another question which goes along with strong fencing... can I take him out for "walks"? Will he run off or follow me around? Will he go back in his pen to eat? There really isnt much around his pen for quite a way, just weeds and old burnt trees and have been cut and are lying around. If you look at my avatar pic you can see the back ground. I live in high plains desert, so not a lot of brush or grass, but I thought he might enjoy a good romp around in the weeds.


----------



## mtngrl812 (Sep 27, 2016)

The other pig we got is much more stand-off ish, so he isn't going to be an issue to send off. 
I had named him Ham Hock, my husband said that wasn't a nice name so he named him Wilbur!! (He was suppose to be the strong one about taking the pig off to the butcher...)


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 27, 2016)

I know you are in a dilemma and it isn't funny.

... but I am rolling here. 

I'm a sucker. 

There is a huge giant pic on FB that is just hilarious. 

Anyway... maybe keep him but even one sign of "not ok behavior" and off to slaughter he goes.



BTW- I don't even like pigs but come on that avatar is too much!


----------



## secuono (Sep 27, 2016)

I will give you my two friendly mini pigs for pets and then you can love on the small pigs and send the dinner ones on their way!


----------



## mtngrl812 (Sep 27, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I know you are in a dilemma and it isn't funny.
> 
> ... but I am rolling here.
> 
> ...



I spend my time between embarrassment for liking my "dinner" too much and amazement at how neat an animal he is. I took that pic when I drove up to his pen, that was what he did while squealing in excitement. He is such a cool critter. But you are right, as soon as the not ok behavior shows off he goes...


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 27, 2016)

Pigs move pretty well for food so if you take him out of his fence,  bring grain! I wouldn't be eager to take a pig out of their fence but that's me. We move our pig fence frequently so they get fresh grass and brush to eat.  They love that but they are always in the  fence. There's no recourse with a pig,  you can't physically move them and they haven't been trained and bred to cooperate us with animals like horses. 

Then again obviously 4H people put pigs on leashes and parade them around in the show ring,  so maybe I'm just overly cautious! I also have a kid and 2 dogs (one of whom is bred for boar hunting)  running around.


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 27, 2016)

All of my pigs were stuck trained. Tap them on the shoulder and you could take them anywhere.

I had one pig, she was a great pig, who went jogging with me every morning. She loved it.


----------

